# Rear Axle Replacement



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

I just pulled my rear axle shafts on my 66 to have the bearings replaced and apparently they are worn out and no good. Guy at the machine shop said I would need to find replacements for both. Where is a good place to get some new ones?


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I found mine on Amazon. Go to jdrace.com to get the proper numbers that go with your car.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

you can speedi-sleeve them as well


----------



## 455carl (May 29, 2012)

Lots on E-bay "we" get them in Canada at Car Quest or NAPA stores (normally same day) Try Pep Boys Murrays in US


----------

